# Carne Adovada



## SEÑORMuttley (Dec 28, 2003)

Here's a great recipe I got from a friend.  Although I've sampled several different takes on Carne Adovada, this is my favorite!

Carne Adovada

4 lbs. pork butt, cut into 1-inch cubes
8 large cloves garlic, crushed w/garlic press
15-18 New Mexico hot red chile pods
2 t cumin seed
2 t coriander seed
2 t Mexican oregano
1½ C chicken or beef stock
1 C  medium red chile powder
1 t salt

Toast cumin and coriander seed separately in dry skillet over medium-low heat. Grind the cumin and coriander separately.

Stem, seed, and rinse chile pods. Put them in a large pot, cover with water, bring to a boil, and simmer covered until very soft, about 20 min. 
Drain pods, reserving juice.

Puree the pods in a blender with 2 cups of the juice, the crushed garlic, the ground and toasted cumin and coriander seeds, the oregano, and the salt. Add more juice if needed to make a smooth sauce. Makes about 3½ cups of sauce.

Brown pork cubes in the pot in a small amount of canola or peanut oil; do this in about 3 batches to make it manageable, adding oil each time. Remove the pork from the pot and set it aside. Deglaze the pot with the stock. After the pork bits are incorporated in the liquid, stir in the chile powder to dissolve. Add the sauce to the pot and stir to
combine. Cook the pork in the sauce until tender, about 1½ hours.


----------

